

Netflix Company Culture - anonfunction
http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664

======
trhtrhth
I'd be more impressed by this if I didn't constantly see the same exact few
movies in the sliders when I browsed. It makes it feel like this is a
presentation that demonstrates what a total circle jerk their culture is. How
about getting things done and surfacing more movies for me?

